# Revit MEP2012 تحميل البرنامج وكتاب الشرح



## elhussein007 (20 فبراير 2012)

ارجو التثبيت لاهمية البرنامج
1*- تنزيل البرنامج والتحديثات من موقع السركة مباشره بسرعة عالية* 

http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/item?siteID=123112&id=16840621
لاتنسي تنزيل الابديت sp2

2- *الكراك بالمرفقاق *(اتبع التعليمات بفايل TXT

3-الكتاب الرائع Mastering Autodesk Revit MEP 2012

http://www.4shared.com/rar/lmbiLYCy/MARMEP.html


----------



## mohamed mech (20 فبراير 2012)

مجهود ممتاز و عمل متكامل
جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (20 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الحسين

أرجو من الزملاء تثبيث الموضوع لأهميته


----------



## mech eng2 (20 فبراير 2012)

شكراً أخي الفاضل
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elhussein007 (21 فبراير 2012)

الاخ محمد العطفي وفيل وبك انشاء الله
الجميع في انتظار محاضراتك الرائعة في مقاومة الحريق 
ياريت تواصل باسلوبك الشيق


----------



## hemazayed (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس عموره (21 فبراير 2012)

السلأم عليكم ممكن فديو عن كيفيه ا ستخدام برنامج الأوتوكاد فى رسم االدكت للتكيف المركزى لمبنى


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (24 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك.*


----------



## علاء المشني (24 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يا ورده.


----------



## M.Ghareb (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## amr fathy (28 فبراير 2012)

احسنت بارك الله فيك


----------



## mech eng2 (28 فبراير 2012)

جاري تحميل البرنامج والمرفقات جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس غزوان (22 مارس 2012)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (23 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير عنا واصلح عملك وبارك لك في رزقك


----------



## عمرزغلول (23 مارس 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## hikal007 (30 أبريل 2012)

elhussein007 قال:


> ارجو التثبيت لاهمية البرنامج
> 1*- تنزيل البرنامج والتحديثات من موقع السركة مباشره بسرعة عالية*
> 
> http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/item?siteID=123112&id=16840621
> ...



موضوع هاااااااااااااام جداااا ,,, بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## farhan samater (30 أبريل 2012)

thanks


----------



## اية الله محمد (1 مايو 2012)

انا اخدت برنامج الrevit mep 2012 بس بنصح اي حد يتعلم تكيف وحريق كويس علشان يقدر يستفيد بالبرنامج العملاق ده وبرده يكون محترف اوتوكاد على الاقل 2d


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (1 مايو 2012)

ألف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## م احمد احمد (1 مايو 2012)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (26 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ma.hassan2 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks a lot


----------



## zackukus (11 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررر


----------



## sherif elempapy (22 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (23 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراًِ


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (25 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (11 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## thaeribrahem (12 يونيو 2013)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## mohamed baz (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aboallol (25 يونيو 2013)

تشكر يا هندسة


----------



## aboallol (25 يونيو 2013)

موقع تحميل البرنامج ما بيفتح معاي 
لو في اي موقع تاني لو تكرمت


----------



## tebo22 (2 أغسطس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وتسلم ايدك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (25 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## ENG _AOM (13 أبريل 2014)

ياخوانى .. الصفحة اتشالت مش عارف انزل البرنامج .. لو سمحتوا لو عند حد ياريت يرفعه مرة تانيه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m7mad_7amza (18 أبريل 2015)

تسلم يا هندسة


----------

